# Bachforellen-Neuling sucht neues Betätigungsfeld im Bereich SH/HH/MV



## fliknaa (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach schönen Angelrevieren zum Bachforellenfischen - ich bin auf diesem Gebiet völlig unbefleckt und habe bislang fast ausschließlich auf dem Schweriner See geangelt. Ich weiß natürlich, dass ihr mir keine Spots verraten werdet - das ist auch nicht Ziel dieses Beitrags. Vielmehr geht es mir darum in Erfahrung zu bringen an welchen Flüssen und Bächen es überhaupt eine Aussicht gibt diese schönen Tiere zum Biss überreden können. Ich bin mobil und nehme gerne auch einen gewissen Fahrtweg auf mich.

Wäre super dankbar, wenn ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben könnt. Gleichzeitig nehme ich gerne ein paar Empfehlungen hinsichtlich Rute, Rolle und Schnur - bislang ist mein Geschirr doch sehr stark "hechtgeprägt" und in letzter Konsequenz wahrscheinlich nicht gut geeignet für das etwas feinere Fischen auf Forellen. 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und denjenigen, bei denen die Schonzeit vorbei ist, Petri Heil


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo Fliknaa,
wäre evtl. hilfreich zu sagen, wie Du Fischen willst. 
Wenn dein Geschirr "hechtgeprägt" ist, bist Du vermutlich Spinnfischer. Da wird es in vielen Gewässern schon eng, da viele Salmonidenstrecken "fly only" sind.
Drück Dir die Daumen, dass sich was auftut.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2020)

Servus, 
ich denke mit einer leichten Hechtrute kann mans schon das erste Mal auf Forellen versuchen. Rein zum Antesten sollte es reichen. 

Bzgl. dem Revier: Direkte Empfehlung kann ich dir keine geben, aber schau doch einfach mal nach ansprechenden Bächen auf google Maps, schreib die zusammen und informier dich im Internet über den Bestand und die Möglichkeit an Karten zu kommen.


----------



## Bilch (2. Mai 2020)

Mit einer leichteren Hechtspinne, wenn sie jetzt kein Gummibrett ist, kannst auch forellenangeln, nur die Bremse etwas weicher einstellen


----------

